# Does anyone get extremely angry?



## MorganKelly (Nov 3, 2011)

I cant really FEEL the anger but I know that the hair on the back of my neck stands up and I grind my teeth and hit things does anyone else do things like this? Or know why I do it?


----------



## LuckyBreak (Oct 31, 2011)

Not gonna lie, ive punched a few holes in my walls a few months ago. For me it was out of frustration of feeling so out of it for so long. Im not really sure of your reasons but thats why i did it.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

I've found that expressing anger is a surefire way of making a bad day worse, aside from family members and close friends who understand the nature of this problem most people will interpret anger as a sign that you're a bad person or that you dislike them and they will take offence at any show of irritation, however justified it may be in the mind of the DP sufferer. I try to bottle up my anger as much as possible lest I make an enemy of someone.

However, to answer your question yes I do get angry as a result of the DP/DR sometimes. The debilitating side effects of it are what piss me off above all else, not being able to enjoy things I should be enjoying and not being able to do my best at University.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes I would get so incredibly angry when I felt misunderstood. I literally feared being taking the wrong way so much, but I vented it as anger towards others (mainly my parents). Never helped get my point across though. Just try to breathe through it. You have to find a way t get your anger out in a healthy way otherwise it will just build up. Just try to find peace!


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> Yes I would get so incredibly angry when I felt misunderstood. I literally feared being taking the wrong way so much, but I vented it as anger towards others (mainly my parents). Never helped get my point across though. Just try to breathe through it. You have to find a way t get your anger out in a healthy way otherwise it will just build up. Just try to find peace!


Yeah, I agree, people don't really understand DP unless they have had it. My parents are pretty sympathetic but they can't quite comprehend how I can remember my past and yet feel dissociated from it ("How can you remember your life but not feel like it's your life?") or how you can be fully conscious and lucid and yet still feel a million miles away from the world.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

toshibatelly said:


> Yeah, I agree, people don't really understand DP unless they have had it. My parents are pretty sympathetic but they can't quite comprehend how I can remember my past and yet feel dissociated from it ("How can you remember your life but not feel like it's your life?") or how you can be fully conscious and lucid and yet still feel a million miles away from the world.


This, this, this!! ^^^^ Ahhh...my parents react the same way.


----------



## dimjim (Nov 16, 2011)

I feel in an almost constant state of rage like I'm going to lose it and do something severe.


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes. But i don't express my anger. I bottle it up and it chokes me.


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

I get angry as a result of not being able to interact with people well. It's hard for me to relate to others and understand where they're coming from. So it's really just impatience rooted in selfish misunderstandings and wanting to get my way and not seeing any other perspective in a situation. (ie. "Most people are idiots if they think different things than me.") Seems pretty immature from an outside perspective. Oh well, can't get my lucidity back to where I'd like it to be, whatever. Just have to keep trying to actively engage. :-/


----------

